# Monitor Eizo FS2434 erkennt Tastatur Logitech G105 und Maus Logitech G402 nicht



## Jeronimos (29. April 2015)

Liebe PC Gemeinde,

ich habe das Problem, dass mein Monitor die Tastatur und die Maus nicht erkennt.

Wenn ich es über das PC Gehäuse mache, dann klappt es,

Was mache ich falsch.

Würde es gerne über den Monitor laufen lassen, da mir die Kabel stören, nur der Monitor erkennt es nicht.

LG Jeronimos


----------



## BiJay (29. April 2015)

Warum sollte ein Monitor Tastatur und Maus erkennen? Die Eingabegeräte gehören an den PC angeschlossen.


----------



## Jeronimos (29. April 2015)

An der Beschreibung von Eizo Fs2434 steht, dass man es auch anschließen kann.

Link zu der Beschreibung: http://www.eizo.de/pool/products/spec/FS2434.pdf


----------



## Batze (29. April 2015)

> Tastatur und Maus können über zwei USB-3.0-Ports angesteuert werden, der entsprechende Anschluss am PC erfolgt über einen Upstream-Link.



Hast du daran gedacht?
Und natürlich auch die Monitor Treiber installiert?

Ansonsten, weil es sehr speziell ist, mal bei Eizo nachfragen oder da im Forum, falls es sowas gibt fragen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2015)

Hast du denn den PC überhaupt auch per USB mit dem Monitor verbunden? Denn die USB-Daten "fließen" ja vermutlich nicht durchs Monitorkabel, sondern du hast einfach nur nen kleinen USB-Hub im Monitor eingebaut. D.h. du musst mit einem Kabel erstmal vom PC aus 1x USB zum Monitor "liefern", und der Monitor macht aus dem einen Anschluss dann eben zwei Ports. 

Oder soll das angeblich mit übers HDMI-Kabel oder so laufen?


----------



## Jeronimos (30. April 2015)

Also ich habe noch ein HUB Kabel vom Monitor.

Habe die Kabel jetzt am Mainboard angeschlossen.

Der Monitor läuft über HDMI über die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2015)

Also, du hast ein USB-Kabel vom PC zum Monitor? Und geht es denn jetzt? Wird das Kabel an einem freien USB-Ports des PCs angeschlossen, oder wie? Wenn ja: funktioniert denn zB die Maus an diesem PC-Anschluss?


----------



## Jeronimos (30. April 2015)

Also ich habe die Tastatur und die Maus jetzt an das Mainboard USB-Port des Asrock H97 Pro4 angeschlossen.

Wenn ich es über den Monitor anschließen würde, dann würde die Maus trotzdem über dem Monitor nicht gehen.

Ich habe noch ein USB-Hub vom Monitor den ich anschließen kann.


----------



## Jeronimos (30. April 2015)

Im Anhang befindet sich einmal der USB Hub vom Monitor das lange Kabel und einmal USB-Kabel die ich die Tastatur und Maus am Mainboard angeschlossen habe.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2015)

Also, was sein kann: wenn der Monitor-Port sich nur von einem einzigen PC-Port "ernährt", dann kann er evlt. nur ein "richtiges" UBS-Gerät gleichzeitig nutzen wegen der nötigen Stroms, denn die PC-Ports haben da ja eine Beschränkung. Eventuell geht sogar INSGESAMT nur eines aus Verwaltungstechnischen Gründen. Hast du mal getestet: gehen Tastatur + ein USB-Stick am Monitor gleichzeitig?


----------

